# Star Blazers Yamato Wreck



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Just finished painting this up. It's the wreck of the ancient battleship Yamato on the dried out eradiated ocean floor in the year 2199. Was painted with tamiya acrylics for the base coats and dry brushing, then layers of Winsor & Newton water colors for the ship, all seal with lacquer.

http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/yamatoP2L.JPG
http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/yamatoP1L.JPG
http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/yamatoP3L.JPG

Wayneo


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

sweet! fantastic dio!:thumbsup:


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Whose kit is it? It's really very cool …


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool! It inspired me to watch the first and last movies. Thanks.


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Whiteraven_2001 said:


> Whose kit is it? It's really very cool …



Its one of the kits I produce.

http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/ScaleSolutions.html

Wayne


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool!! Loved that Anime!


----------

